# Trying to Make a Good HexBlade. Advice or Help Please?



## DJ_draken07 (Jun 12, 2009)

LV 11 Campaign 

I was thinking making a Half Vampire - Human Hex Blade

Maybe some levels into Fighter , I dont know yet. These the books I can Use

Players Handbook and Hand Book 2

Complete Everything (warrior , Divine , Arcane , So on)

Expanded Psionic 

Libris Mortis. I dont know what other books but Can someone help me I never in my life played as A hexblade and I really want to


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, the "best" Hexblades I've seen and made only dipped into level 3 or so for the +cha to saves and Mettle, then leveled elsewhere.   Straight Hexblade can work, too, I guess.

What are the stats of the Half-Vampire template?  And how much LA?

Do you have any particular ideas for the character, and his fighting style?

If you go to level 4+, definitely use Dark Companion variant (PH2) instead of a familiar.  It's just such a great debuff to help the party.

For a build, I've always liked the idea of a LN or LE Hexblade 3 / Monk 2 / Fighter x / Kensai 10 (Take enough Fighter levels to enter Kensai, and then take it or something else after; I'd do Fighter or Monk first, and Hexblade just before entering Kensai).  My concept would take feats like Hold the Line, Defensive Throw, and Mage Slayer (C.Warrior).  Thus, between those abilities and Evasion and Mettle, would be the ultimate defensive / counter-attacking character.

Even not going in that direction, straight Hexblade is a perfect way to enter the Kensai prestige class, since it has full BAB and all the required skills as class skills, plus a similar charisma focus.  I won't suggest any other builds until you give some idea what you'd like. 

You should check if Magic Item Compendium is allowed.  Or the Eberron Campaign book, but that's less likely.  Those books have items called eternal wands, which cost close to what a normal wand does.  However, there are two main differences: 1) You can use the wand 2/day forever, instead of 50 expendable charges whenever you want; and most importantly 2) ANY arcane caster (that's you!) can use an eternal wand of ANY arcane spell (up to level 3), regardless of whose spell list it came from.  So, you could get eternal wands of Cure x Wounds, from Bard.  Or utility or blasting spells from the sorc/wiz list.  This adds a lot more versatility to a Hexblade.


----------



## DJ_draken07 (Jun 12, 2009)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Well, the "best" Hexblades I've seen and made only dipped into level 3 or so for the +cha to saves and Mettle, then leveled elsewhere.   Straight Hexblade can work, too, I guess.
> 
> What are the stats of the Half-Vampire template?  And how much LA?
> 
> ...





The Stats for the half Vampire is +2 Str . +2 Dex , +2cha (CR +1 , LA +2)

I thinking about doing Hex Blade/Kensai with a long sword. Any idea what feats i should use cause i Know i need combat expertise with Weapon Focus (LongSword) And how many levels i should put in each. I do like the Dark Companion.. Does that thing die? Cause i cant tell from the way i was reading it. I was thinking of using a magic item called "Shadow Veil" +2 Deflection Bonus and If im in Shadow its a 20% Chance of Miss Chance as if i was in concealment. but if anyone got any vision that doesnt Rely on light i dont get the 20% miss chance

I show you my stats I Rolled 

16 , 13 , 13 , 17, 15 ,  14


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll add a vote to going Monk 2/Hexblade X/Kensai X. If you take advantage of the Mage Slayer line of feats, and use the Spiked Chain (available as your level 3 feat), you can become a dedicated mage-killer (thank you magebane enhancement, Complete Arcane). And with high saves across the board, Evasion and Mettle, any save-based mage is going to have a bad day when you come around.

I would say arrange stats like this:
Str: 19 (from 17)
Dex: 16 (from 14)
Con: 16
Int: 13
Wis: 15
Cha: 15 (from 13)

That setup allows you the feats you need as for Kensai, and still lets you benefit from your class features. Take Combat Reflexes and Stunning Fist as your Monk 2 bonus feats, then that feat that allows you to use Stunning Fist with a weapon. Combat Reflexes at 1, Exotic Proficiency (spiked chain) at 3 and Weapon Focus (chain) at 6. Then go into Kensai. You have good stats and will only be nastier when you get the Surge ability. 

If you like the make-killer style, you can go this way: Monk 2/Hexblade 3/Kensai 6/Fighter 4/Occult Slayer 5 (or reduce to Fighter 2, if your LA is enforced that way). You get plenty of good feats, high saves, high BAB and a vicious focus on killing squishy mages.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jun 13, 2009)

Hmmm . . . if you don't use the Magic Item Compendium, but you do use the Dungeon Master's Guide II, then a Sudden Stunning weapon is breathtakingly awesome (and CHEAP!).  It is still ok with the weaker MIC version.

I agree about Dark Companion (the alternate class feature in PHB II).

Oh, and you can have a lot of fun playing up the "face" skills.  You might also consider the Leadership feat (what self-respecting Vampire doesn't have a legion of followers, anyhow?)

2-handed weapons are nice.


----------



## Shin Okada (Jun 15, 2009)

If the campaign starts at that level, you can take Battle Caster feat (CA) and wear some heavy armor made of Mithral (Full-Plate or Heavy Plate in RS). So you don't need that much Dex I guess.

If I want to make a single-classed Hexblade, I will use ECL+0 race, as DC of the curses are based on class level.

If you can be evil and go multi-classing, Rogue(or Monk)/Hexblade/Blackguard will be fun. You can have really high saves against spells and most of them are negated by Evasion and Mettle.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll jump on the Kensai bandwagon- its one of the best PrCls out there for combat themed PCs.

Some more esoteric thoughts on multiclassing:

1) Marshal (_Miniatures Handbook_) auras can get you a boost to your relevant stats, and dovetails nicely with that "vampiric commander" vibe.

2) Levels in either PsyWar or Wilder (_XPH_) could also provide a combat boost, depending upon feat & power selection.  Flavorwise, though, it may not fit well with a vampiric heritage.

3) Levels in Sorcerer are nice, as are levels in Warmage.  However, if you've got access to _Unearthed Arcana_, I'd consider going with BattleSorcerer.  You get proficiency with a martial weapon, casting in armor, and a lot of spell slots.  In addition, if your DM is so inclined, you may qualify for the Heritage feats (from _CompArc_, levels in Sorc are a prereq)- Draconic and Infernal are my faves, personally, since they convert spell slots into breath weapons, but Celestial is also kind of cool...and would add a neat dichotomy within the PC.

4) _Unearthed Arcana_ also has the Paragon classes, and the one for Humans isn't bad.

5) Taking the Wild Talent feat plus your regular advancement as a Hexblade would qualify your PC for levels in Pyrokinetic (_XPH_, other energy variants of the PrCl found at http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/psm/20040625e).  Just a few levels in Kineticist provide you with a weapon that can't be disarmed (not unlike the Soulknife's mindblade), an energy type to add damage to your attacks, and an at-will ranged energy attack...none of which are affected by wearing armor.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jun 15, 2009)

Dragonwriter said:


> I'll add a vote to going Monk 2/Hexblade X/Kensai X. If you take advantage of the Mage Slayer line of feats, and use the Spiked Chain (available as your level 3 feat), you can become a dedicated mage-killer (thank you magebane enhancement, Complete Arcane).




I think spiked chain is unnecessary and a waste of a feat in this case.  Part of the reason I went with Monk 2 for Evasion over Rogue 2 was the unarmed strike versatility -- both the ability to choose to kill or take alive* an enemy and the fact you can do unarmed strikes with your hands full.  So, any regular reach weapon + unarmed strike = you threaten everywhere within 10 ft around you.  20 ft if enlarged.

If you're not going to take advantage of the unarmed strike goodness, you might be better off going martial rogue 2 instead (UA variant that loses SA for Fighter feats). You'd have a lower HD, but more skills, 2 Fighter feats, and Trapfinding (meh).  Heck, at that point, maybe drop Fighter altogether and go to martial Rogue 4 for uncanny dodge and another feat.

Stats: I assume you'll be wearing armor and not using monk AC.  So wisdom isn't terribly important.  That said, as a Hexblade you can use an eternal wand of (greater) mage armor if MIC is allowed, so it might be worth going unarmored and having a decent wisdom.  Also, I'm assuming you're not bothering with stunning fist and instead picking up Improved Grapple, because Stunning Fist is just a lot more useful with monk levels and high wisdom.  Improved Grapple is always handy for a front-liner to have.  Definitely get Combat Reflexes at level 2 in monk to get other AoO feats.
16 , 13 , 13 , 17, 15 , 14 
Str 19 (from 17), Dex 17 (from 15), Con 14, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 18 (from 16)
You have 9 levels after the +2 LA, so 2 stat increases, I'd do strength and dexterity.  Alternatively, if you want more skill points, start with int 14 and con 13, and use one of your bonus points to raise con to 14 instead of dex.  There's no good reason to start with low int and raise it later, if you plan to raise it for more skill points, start with it high, the points aren't retroactive.
I made cha your second best stat, because it helps with curses, spellcasting (what little you'll have), and various hexblade and kensai class features.  And who doesn't like being man-pretty?

For feats...I'm still thinking off my original concept, I like the AoO feats and Mage Slayer (only if you don't care about probably completely losing your casting ability, if you go for this feat dump charisma ["dump" being loest score of 13 +2 racial, still not bad], up wis, and do the unarmored monk thing).  Pierce magical protection is another good feat in the mage slayer feat tree; never cared for the other one, whatever it was.  For AoO feats, there's a lot to consider.  Improved Trip is always handy, and leads into Defensive Throw, a feat I really like.

Hold the Line always seemed cool, and back when I first thought of this character concept, PH2 wasn't out.  In that book, there's a feat called Cometary Collision.  It lets you ready to charge (as a standard action  ) anyone within your charge range that charges you or anyone else (cutting them off and basically forcing them to re-target you or waste their entire turn).  So...with that and Hold the Line (AoO when someone charges you)...pretty awesome!  Throw in the Steadfast Boots from Magic Item Compendium (can set vs. charge for double damage with any weapon) and super-OMFGPAIN! to anyone who's overly aggressive.  Unfortunately, Cometary Collision requires Power Attack (a worthwhile feat) and Improved Bull Rush (really bad feat if you're not going for Shock Trooper), so it's probably not worth it.

Stand Still (XPH and on d20srd.org under psionic feats) is a general (not psionic) feat that lets you on an AoO, instead of doing damage, make an opponent roll a fort save vs. your damage roll.  If he fails, he is halted in that square.  Great to control an area.

Evasive Reflexes (Tome of Battle) lets you take a 5 ft step instead of an AoO when granted one.  Not sure if it'd be useful, but worth pointing out.  Arguably, if you had the same or greater reach than a foe, then this + the earlier Hold the Line + Cometary Collision combo would let you disrupt the opponent's charge, get your nasty counter-attack in, and avoid retaliation entirely...

Other AoO-based ideas that are likely outside your reach: The level 3 Devoted Spirit stance, Thicket of Blades (Tome of Battle), plus the Defensive Sweep feat (PH2) creates a "lose-lose" situation for any opponent you threaten.  If he doesn't move at all before your next turn, he draws an AoO (feat).  If he leaves your threatened square, even with a 5 ft step, he draws an AoO from you (stance).  The feat has a high BAB pre-requisite, and the stance both isn't available until 10 HD and would require (iirc) 3 feats to acquire on its own (or multiclassing to Crusader, if you could fit that in somehow).  So I doubt you'll want to do this.

On an unrelated note, one feat I've always found fun for a high charisma warrior is Daunting Prescence from Libris Mortis.  It lets you as a supernatural ability, anytime you want, make an opponent will save vs. DC 10 +1/2 HD + cha mod or become shaken for...a good amount of time.  Range 30 ft.  I just find it fun, and if anyone else in the party does fear, it can be useful to help stack fear levels and make people run away.

Only other advice I can think of right now is...pimp your charisma score for all it's worth.  Lok for items, feats, and multiclass opportunities (definitely the distant 3rd option) to add your charisma to stuff.

*My original concept was very much an honorable swordsman, extremely *lawful* neutral, so besides this he would have gotten a merciful weapon.  He was all about the "I'm not going to commit assault, but I'll gladly allow you to defeat yourself if you try to harm me."


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, and I forgot.  I was going to say Occult Slayer is a decent class, but even if you're going heavily an anti-mage route, I'm not sure it's worth mroe than 1 or 3 levels.  I'd rather go to 10 in Kensai first, and look to other things after that, myself.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 15, 2009)

On the Monk-ish mage-slayer front...

1) There are feats that let Monks add to their list of monk weapons, and taking one that lets you use a reach weapon can be a blast, though I'd agree that spiked chain isn't the way to go.  The guisarme can be used for trip attacks, for instance, and is a martial weapon.  On the exotic front, I'd probably go with the Greatspear over the spiked chain- its Reach, Ranged (only 10' increments, but hey!), and does 2d6 piercing damage.

2) The Shou Disciple from _Oriental Adventures_ is a 5 level PrCl that lets you (eventually) FoB with any weapon...while wearing armor.  And no Monk levels are required.

3) DCv1 also has a PrCl called the Arcanopath Monk that you may find useful if you go this route.

You can find the data to do these things- and more- in the Monk Database (see my sig).


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jun 15, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> On the exotic front, I'd probably go with the Greatspear over the spiked chain- its Reach, Ranged (only 10' increments, but hey!), and does 2d6 piercing damage.




Actually, I recall the Dwarven Warpike (also an exotic weapon) from Races of Stone as being just plain superior to the great spear.  Not that it makes a big difference....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't know that weapon.

The things I like about the Greatspear is that with one enchantment- Returning- you can make it into a boomeranging death-dealer.  With one spell- Enlarge- or power- Expansion- you start doing 3d6 melee damage.

Add in things like Monkey Grip or Powerful Build, and so forth...

Lets just say my Greatspear equipped monk did some nasty things to some dragons at Dallas Gameday a couple of years ago...

But the core point remains: there are better (read, in this case "less feat intensive") weapons- even exotic ones- for a mage-slayer who wants a reach weapon than the spiked chain.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 15, 2009)

I suggested Spiked Chain just so he'd threaten all areas within 10 feet and forgot that Monks already get that threatened area with Unarmed Strike... I don't do much with Monks at all, as I don't really care for the class.

But yeah, the Guisarme would be good, especially if you go the Kensai route. Since Kensai already wants Combat Expertise, picking up Improved Trip would be simple.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 15, 2009)

And several of the Feats in the Combat Expertise tree are just tailor made for polearms- Stand Still, Hold the Line and Deft Opportunist spring immediately to mind.


----------



## Shin Okada (Jun 16, 2009)

If the DM allows to use AEG weapons, Gyrspike is another good choice of Kensai weapon. It can inflict slashing damages with it's sword blade and can inflict bludgeoning　damages with it's flail head. As you can give different abilities on each of the heads, adding Sweeping and such for flail head may make a really interesting versatile weapon.

Or, you can just use a Jovar (Planar Handbook) made of adamantine or starmetal. Jovar is simply good on damage dealing (2d6, threat range 19-20).

One of the problem on Kensai is that you have to use your signature weapon for everything. Thus, you may have hard time against something with good DR of rare type.

Basically, there are two types of approach. Use a two-handed weapon and power attack to inflict really good amount of damage per hit. Or, give your signature weapon Transmuting property (MIC).


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2009)

Definitely go with the PH II shadow cat debuffer instead of a familiar. When I played a 4th level hexblade the shadow was a lot of fun. Hexblades are fairly weak mechanically but they ooze style. Mechanically they can go into a bunch of arcane/martial mix prestige classes well with their 1/1 bab, but their base casting is fairly weak so they mesh better with ones whose arcane power is not in the form of +1 spell casting levels, i.e arcane archer is better than eldritch knight for hexblade synergies. Have fun and run with it.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Jun 18, 2009)

Actually, I'll just point out that there is no way to make a good hexblade. It's right there in the class requirements: non-good.

(Ducks and runs)


----------



## insanogeddon (Jun 19, 2009)

*HEXblade*

I play alot of hexblades.

Unless your just dipping Hex 3 for mettle or hex 4 for super early entry to 'Talon of Tiamat' or Hex 5 for easy entry to Greenstar Adept, Dragon Disciple, Suel Arcanmath I would go all out, man up and be most all a hexblade.

Worth considering 'Weapons of Legacy' and the Legacy Champion therein.  10 level class with better skills, and almost full hexblade progression.

(great for spell thieves as well)

Short of that i highly recomend (and my personal favorite for joy) Spellthief 1, Hexblade 19 making sure you get the feat 'master spellthief' (complete scoundrel) asap.  These two fit so well together that yo will need a box of tissues every time you play as you will dominate the cool moments of the game.

As for the melee side its hard to beat a reach weapon as a non-meat shield meat shield.  A couple feats in (complete adventurer) add anywhere from +4 hit or +2hit and dam to attacks of opp = combined with tumble from spell thief then x-class and 5ft steps makes for avoiding full attacks while debuffing, positioning, and getting 2 attacks to their one.


----------



## Sharkon (Jun 19, 2009)

insanogeddon said:


> I play alot of hexblades.
> 
> Unless your just dipping Hex 3 for mettle or hex 4 for super early entry to 'Talon of Tiamat' or Hex 5 for easy entry to Greenstar Adept, Dragon Disciple, Suel Arcanmath I would go all out, man up and be most all a hexblade.
> 
> ...




The suggestion of Spellthief 1 , Hexblade 19 is good but what feats do you take so that your character is effective ?


----------



## insanogeddon (Jun 25, 2009)

*I recon*

Use a reach weapon and be 2nd line... try and get a standard of courage from complete warrior.

Veil of Allure from sandstorm is also handy.

Don't forget wands and staffs... spell thieves get alot of spell access..

1. Quick Draw or Combat Reflexes
3. Intimidating Strike (extra -2 hit/dam/saves debuff... +2 DC to hex)
6. Power Attack or Expert Tactician
9. Master Spellthief (Cast at character level, Steal up to 9th level spells)
12.


Most any sensible DM will allow the hex bonus feats at 5th, 10th, 15th to be related to the hexblade power and copied across. Like 'extra hex' (like extra bardic music, rage, wild shape or stunning fist) for 2 to 4 (up to DM) extra hexes and 'Ability Focus': HEX for +2 DC as monster manual or srd.

Quick draw is very handy and you may fing your dm rarely provokes more than one attack of opportunity so a high dex and feats for such are sort of a waste.

Blind Fighting is also a great pick.


As human it hurts morally but its not a bad idea to take your first level as hexblade (thus can get intim strike and power attack straight up) and the spellthief level second.


A wand holding weapon from complete scoundrel is also handy.


Cleave, Weapon Focus, Improved bull rush and 3mountains style is an alternate route..  good to club things useless but not so much shining or as cool as what SpellHexThiefBlades are about.


----------



## pawsplay (Jun 25, 2009)

A mix of Hexblade and Havoc Mage is interesting because you can put together a character who can cast all of his (4th level and below) spells in conjunction with a melee attack. You can also mix a handful of Marshal levels with Hexblade to get Cha synergy; if you go that route, you might as well take Armored Caster and run around in mithril plate. 

But my preference is for a single-classed Hexblade.

Some general tips:
- A one-handed weapon is best. With a two-handed weapon, you'll be juggling it a lot for spellcasting and might miss an AoO, and a light weapon has numerous disadvantages (no Power Attack, easier to disarm, etc.). Alternatively, a reach weapon is fine; you'll usually be wielding the weapon, and on your own turn only, remove one hand to cast and then put it back on the weapon (not an action). 
- Ability Focus (hexblade's curse). As if it needed to be said. 
- Your general purpose is to screw over the bad guys. You're not a traditional tank, you're more like a walking tar pit. Anything that makes life uncomfortable for the bad guys is good. Reach weapons, Combat Reflexes, and the like are a good start. But you can get a lot of mileage out of your curse ability, Daunting Presence, and so forth, building on your Cha. 
- Your familiar is either a an ability bonus that occasionally spies for you, or your deadly companion. Choose. If you go the latter route, upgrade to a winter wolf or something equally nasty. 
- Str comes first, followed by Cha. While it may be tempting to lean on your Dex for defense, resist the temptation. Your best defense is a good offense, followed by miss changes (you can acquire several), items, and bonuses of multiple types. Ultimately, you fight more like a barbarian than a fighter; you have ample hit points and strong offense, so it's expected enemies who remain in base contact with you will eventually die.
- Great Fortitude can pay dividends, considering you have Mettle.
- Force of Personality allows your Cha to do double duty as your Will bonus against spells. If you like living dangerously, you can use Wis as a dump stat in this case.

General builds:

Front Line Guy: Str > Cha > Con > Dex > Int > Wis. Feats (1) Combat Reflexes, (3) Ability Focus (hexblade's curse), (6) Force of Personality (9) Daunting Presence (12) Improved Initiative (15) Hold the Line (18) Weapon Focus (pick one). Chief attacks are either a reach weapon or a one-handed weapon, Touch of Idiocy, and Daunting Presence followed by curses for a saving throw beatdown.

Harrier: Str > Cha > Con > Dex > Int > Wis. Feats (1) Ability Focus (Hexblade's Curse) (3) Dodge (6) Improved Familiar (9) Mobility (12) Improved Initiative (15) Force of Personality (18) Spring Attack. Chiefly, this character flanks with their familiar, which they buff with spells, and uses Phantom Flanker and other spells to pen opponents in. If the going gets rough, the hexblade and familiar retreat quickly. 

Hexbarbarian: Str > Cha > Con > Dex > Wis > Int. (1) Ability Focus (3) Weapon Focus (two-handed weapon), (6) Power Attack, (9) Power Critical (12) Improved Critical, (15) Powerful Charge (18) Improved Initiative. This character uses situational buffs/debuffs, curses, then charges in. Alternatively, they may begin by charging, then curse whoever closes with them.


----------

